# Any tips on replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with a Aftermarket Steering Wheel?



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel?*

I'm looking into the possibility of replacing the OEM 2004 R32 Steering Wheel with a Momo Steering Wheel. But, before I entertain this idea, I'd like to check some details first to see if it's worth doing or possible.
My main question and concern is the airbag light which will most likely turn on after the removal of the OEM Steering Wheel.
Anyway to turn off the airbag light? Need to modify codes with VAG COM? Some sort of jumper or relay modification?
Kind of a side question, but will the removal of the steering wheel airbag only keep all the other remaining airbags in the car from functioning? I would imagine not, but any insight would be nice.
I've seen plenty of MKIV Golfs with aftermarket steering wheels... especially in Eurotuner and European Car Mag. They can't all be driving around with an airbag light on, could they? Surely there must be some modification which will allow an aftermarket steering wheel and "safely" disabled or "trick" the airbag light into not turning on.


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (Rbot32)*

Most guys use a resistor to fake out the air bag control module into thinking the air bag's still there, check the mk4 forum DIY for that. You'll need an adaptor to install the Momo wheel in your car.


----------



## vwlos (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (John16v)*

Actually, I'm about to replace my 04' GTI OEM wheel as well. You'll need to buy a MOMO hub to fit the wheel. Check GMP Performance, they sell the one you need....they're vehicle specific. I got mine 2 days ago and it comes with a "jumper" wire that hooks to the airbag connection so the light does not stay on...it fools it into thinking theres one still there. As far as the other bags still working once the wheel is replace....I have no clue and hope to never find out.


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (John16v)*

Thanks.
TO JOHN16V:
I know you need a hub adapter to fit momo wheel. Hopefully, the momo has a hub adapter which will also allow use of the horn button on the momo wheel.
The other concern and equally important for me is keeping the airbag light from turning on.
I'll check around to see what may be done about that. You say some sort of resistor may be added or incorportated somewhere? I hope I can find the correct DIY info.
If momo wheel,hub adapter and horn button works, as well as "faking out" the air bag control module, my last concern would be hopefully the loss of the driver side airbag will not prevent or interfere with the remaining airbags in the car from working. I don't see why it would, but would hopefully get an answer to that one at some time from somebody.
TO VWLOS:
Thanks for the info, too. I will check out GMP Performance. This may be worth investigating further. Looks promising.
TO ANYBODY ELSE:
Another steering wheel question. I really like the new steering wheel in the MKV GTI's and new MKV R32's. That flattened bottom is a nice design feature, very racy. The overall shape and grip on the new MKV steering wheels are also very nice, too.
Does anybody know if it's possible to swap a MVIV R32 steering wheel with a MKV R32 steering wheel? Will connections, horn button and airbag of a MKV R32 steering wheel work fine in a MKIV R32?
Thanks, again.
-Wing

_Modified by Rbot32 at 11:15 AM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by Rbot32 at 11:16 AM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (vwlos)*

Hi, vwlos.
I'm checking with GMP Performance to see if they have the exact hub adapter for my 2004 VW R32 and also if they can verify it comes with a "jumper wire" which you mentioned.
I did get a comment back from one of their sales rep. They said I should get the Momo Hub Adapter, stock #8015. Is this the same one you have? They also said it comes with wires, but they will not comment or confirm what effects it will have on airbag.
I would just like to ask you what Momo Hub Adapter stock # did you get and what did it come with. For sure the airbag light does not come on (or any other "side effects"), correct? Don't worry. I won't hold you to this for any liability reasons, but just want to be sure and need an answer which will satisfy my inquiry about the airbag light not turning on with the right hub adapter.
Hopefully, if you have the the same stock # (8015) and this Momo hub adapter comes with the hub adapter, installation hardware, and wires for horn button and airbag light, that would be great and I can consider placing an order.
Hope you can help me with this.
Thanks.
Rbot32



_Modified by Rbot32 at 5:26 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## vwlos (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (Rbot32)*

Yes, the hub stock# I got was the 8015. It came with all the wiring you'll need...air bag "jumper wire" and horn wires. Depending on the wheel you're looking at getting, I personally would recommend one made by MOMO, the horn wires should be plug and play. Also, some aftermarket wheels DO NOT come with horn buttons. If your horn is something you're wanting to keep, make sure the wheel has one. 
On a personal side note: If you get a MOMO wheel that has the horn button in the center of the wheel, and the button color does not match your interior the way you'd like...you can buy different colors/styles of MOMO horn buttons individually. The wheel I got came with a YELLOW button and it stuck out like a sore thumb...so I purchased a grey & silver one that matches my interior great! I guess it all depends on your taste. 

The reason nobody will "really" answer your questions about the airbags is because it's ILLEGAL to remove them. If you look on the manufacturers web-site, like MOMO's, you'll see a disclaimer stating that aftermarket steering wheels are intended for racing purposes only, not to be used on public roads....blah,blah,blah. So, unfortunately, this is almost always a do-it-yourself job. I've been using the same performance shop for over 6 years to work on my past and present dubs...and they told me they could not/would not remove the stock air bag wheel and install an aftermarket one. 
So, good luck and if you have any more questions...I'll try to answer them for you


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (vwlos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlos* »_
The reason nobody will "really" answer your questions about the airbags is because it's ILLEGAL to remove them. 


It is not illegal for YOU to remove the airbag but a shop can not remove it legally! I talked to my insurance agent and he said I'm totally covered if I don't have an airbag but any injuries I receive because I didn't have an airbag may not be, (eg. broke nose from hitting steering wheel not covered, broken knee from dash, covered) however, I doubt I'll have any injuries that the airbag could have prevented but I know I wont have any injuries from the airbag and that's a good thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Any Tips on Replacing MKIV OEM Steering Wheel with an Aftermarket Steering Wheel? (vwlos)*

vwlos: Thanks, I got the 8015 Momo Hub Adapter Today. They seam to have every wire configuration to cover most car horn button and airbag wiring situation "8015" was designed to work for.
I also picked up a Momo steering wheel to match so compatability issues should be limited or there should be none between the 8015 Momo Hub Adapter and Momo Steering Wheel.
Yes, I also switched out the horn button from the Momo steering wheel I got with another Momo horn button. It's the older style silver "MOMO" with silver arrows above and below "MOMO". The background or surround is carbon fiber look which is cool cause it matches the Momo Race Carbon Air shift knob I have in my car already.
I understand the liability and the issue that it may be illegal to remove the airbag. I think the only airbag you can legally remove are the side airbags you may find on the side of some OEM seats. Those you can replace with Recarros, Sparcos, or something like that without legal issues.
Luckily I believe I found a shop that will help me with installing the wheel. I won't mention it for obvious reasons. I hope they will still do it once all my parts come in... if not, at the very least give me some "unofficial" and "off the record" advice or direction on how to do it on my own.
Hmmm.. sounds like ultimately you figured out how to install the hub and wheel yourself? If so, do you have any advice you or steps you could email me on how to install the momo wheel? It would be SO appreciated







if so, please email me at [email protected] Would be good so I can save about $100 to have a place install it or even just in case they chicken out and decide not to do it. Thanks.
If it's not too much trouble, would you be able to take a picture of what wires are being used in your Momo steering wheel and application and how they are wired? This may provide the most valuable amount of information without having to explain too much and get confused. I believe a simple quick removal of horn button from the steering wheel will be enough to show the connection without total disassembly and disconnection of the Momo Steering wheel and hub components.
I believe there is one large main nut that locks the OEM steering wheel (and probably will reuse when installing Momo steering wheel and hub) in the center. I was told you need a special tool for that. True or not true? I figure a certain metric or SAE sized socket will fit and work to remove that nut. If a standard socket will work, would you know what size?
*Disclaimer: And for the record and for anybody wondering, I'm not asking to disable any safety devices. To be clear, I'm asking how to "properly" install a Momo Steering Wheel and Momo Hub Adapter (8015) for 2004 VW Golf R32 (or any comparable model) so that the Momo Horn button has normal operation and I use all the correct provided wires with the 8015 Momo hub adapter in all the right place for my application. My ultimate intended use of the Momo Steering Wheel and 8015 Momo Hub Adapter is for track/race use.

_Modified by Rbot32 at 4:15 PM 2-26-2007_

_Modified by Rbot32 at 4:18 PM 2-26-2007_


_Modified by Rbot32 at 4:26 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Rbot32 (Feb 2, 2006)

To anybody with experience and who have done this before.
I suppose the easiest thing I would ask anyone to help me with is to simply ask for a picture of the wires used and clear image showing how connections are made using the wires in the momo hub kit. That should solve all doubts and questions on how to properly install a momo steering wheel and hub on a MKIV Golf, right?
Also, is the process to remove the stock steering wheel (3-spoke version) pretty straight forward and easy? I have a repair/service manual, but some of it seems to be missing some detailed information... still not 100% clear illustrations or directions, I think.
Also, will regular set of tools will work? Or, is there a specialized tool needed to remove OEM Steering wheel?


_Modified by Rbot32 at 2:40 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: (Rbot32)*

I did a conversion on a toyota tacoma a while back. I know this isn't VW related, but hey....
You may be able to use the 8015 kit and harnesses they supply. I had to modify both the adapter itself and the wiring to make mine all fit in. From what I hear the 8015 will be just what you need with an MK4. I have a NB turbo, and that goes right in with the MK4 style VWs. Same everything with respect to the column and spline count, harness style etc.
No matter what, you WILL need a steering wheel puller if you take off that big nut and cannot pull off the wheel after beating it half to death. The older VWs (MK2) were easy to pull off, don't know yet with the MK4. Steering wheel pullers are very cheap, and if the bolts don't fit your holes, then grab new ones off the shelf at your local hardware store. 
The tool that people are talking about is just a regular metric socket that will fit the big nut. You can find those in "discount" tool places VERY cheap, and it will do the trick just fine. Not sure on the size, but you can use a piece of paper to measure it in the confines of the wheel casing, then transfer the measurement to a metric ruler to get the size. It's flat-to-flat when you measure.
Good luck! I hope to do the same sometime next year myself.
I won't be using any of the airbag stuff when the time comes. I'll use my huge dash and the passenger side hole for mounting a laptop for onboard VAG-com and other things.


_Modified by zeusenergy at 8:01 PM 3-18-2008_


----------

